# Officer Down: Investigator Dale Clint Sherrill - [Marion County, Texas]



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

10/22/2007
*Officer Down: Investigator Dale Clint Sherrill*

*Officer Down: Investigator Dale Clint Sherrill* - [Marion County, Texas]








_*PoliceOne Member since 11/03/2005*_

*









ODMP

Biographical Info*
*Age:* 34

*Cause of Death:* Automobile accident
*
Additional Information:* Investigator Sherrill had served in law enforcement for 10 years. He is survived by his wife and three children.
*
Incident Details:* Investigator Sherrill succumbed to injuries sustained in an automobile accident two days earlier while responding to a domestic disturbance. His department vehicle was broadsided as he entered the intersection of U.S. Highway 59 and State Highway 49. He was flown to Good Shepherd Medical Center, in Longview, where he remained until succumbing to his injuries.

*End of Watch:* Friday, October 19, 2007


----------

